# [Postfix]No consigo que funcione nada! (abierto)

## Magnum44

Hola a todos! Llevo ya varios días pegándome con Postfix, la idea es montar un servidor de mail con soport para virtual hosts. He seguido el howto que hay en gentoo, pero aún así no consigo que funcione. Estos son los errores que me da en /var/log/messages:

```
Sep 15 12:10:55 bender postfix/cleanup[9090]: fatal: open database /var/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db: No such file or directory

Sep 15 12:10:56 bender postfix/master[8519]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup pid 9090 exit status 1

Sep 15 12:10:56 bender postfix/master[8519]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup: bad command startup -- throttling
```

¿Dónde se cambia o dónde está en gentoo el fichero ese? ¿Conocéis algún howto más "up-to-date" para configurar un postfix de estos?

Gracias.

----------

## kropotkin

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

ese documento seguiste?

Saludos

----------

## Magnum44

Si, exactamente ese, y ya no me responde igual el postfix al intentar conectar por telnet... ¿Conoces algún documento mejor?

----------

## mad93

Yo la guia la he seguido entera y me ha funcionado, pero si sólo tienes un dominio pasa de todo el rollo de mysql, que también lo monté así y es más sencillo  :Wink: 

----------

## kropotkin

```

Sep 15 12:10:55 bender postfix/cleanup[9090]: fatal: open database /var/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db: No such file or directory 

```

el howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml es para poder autentifica los usuarios atravez de uns db en mysql, el problema puede ser por dos causas.

1- no creaste la base de datos con los usuarios y sus respectivas passwords

2- creaste la db con un nombre distinto a virtual-mailman

Saludos.

----------

## Magnum44

Ok, voy a volver a la configuración por defecto y a reconfigurarlo todo otra vez desde cero, a ver si es que se me pasó algo la última vez. Os mantendré informados.

Gracias

----------

## kropotkin

revisa solamente la parte de crear la base de datos, el mismo tutorial trae la descarga de una ya creada a la cual solo se deben agregar los datos de usuarios y passwords   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kropotkin

yo ahora acabo de terminar de seguir la guia, y me a funcionado todo ok, los dominios virtuales los usuarios en la base de datos mysql.

el único "problema" que me falta solucionar ahora es que postfix deja enviar correo anónimo e, y necesito bloquear eso ahora   :Confused: 

--------

Solucionado  :Smile: 

```

Trying 200.120.91.218...

Connected to kropotkinix.no-ip.org.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 kropotkinix.no-ip.org ESMTP Postfix

HELO kropotkinix.no-ip.org

250 kropotkinix.no-ip.org

MAIL FROM: test@falso.fake

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: real@existe.deverdad

250 2.1.5 Ok

Subject:-type subject here-

221 2.7.0 Error: I can break rules, too. Goodbye.

Connection closed by foreign host

```

----------

## Darksidex25

Y como lo hiciste???

----------

## Magnum44

Creo que ya he arreglado el problema de antes, el error venia de mailman. Ahora tengo otro error (sería raro...):

```
Sep 18 13:30:35 bender postfix/master[9186]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 9488 exit status 1

Sep 18 13:30:35 bender postfix/master[9186]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Sep 18 13:31:35 bender postfix/smtpd[9489]: fatal: parameter "smtpd_recipient_restrictions": specify at least one working instance of: check_relay_domains, reject_unauth_destination, reject, defer or defer_if_permit

Sep 18 13:31:36 bender postfix/master[9186]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 9489 exit status 1

Sep 18 13:31:36 bender postfix/master[9186]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Sep 18 13:32:09 bender postfix/postfix-script: stopping the Postfix mail system

Sep 18 13:32:09 bender postfix/master[9186]: terminating on signal 15

Sep 18 13:32:10 bender postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Sep 18 13:32:10 bender postfix/master[9593]: daemon started -- version 2.3.6, configuration /etc/postfix

```

He mirado en el main.cf y la parte de "smtpd_recipient_restrictions" la tengo como pone el manual. ¿No es así?

 *Quote:*   

> # smtpd_sasl_local_domain añade un dominio a los clientes que usen smtp-auth.
> 
> # Hay que asegurarse de que está en blanco o los nombres de usuario serán manejados por postfix
> 
> smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
> ...

 

Otra cosa, ¿cómo puedo comprobar que está funcionando bien postfix?

Graaaaaaacias a todos!

----------

## kropotkin

mira lo mejor es ir por parte cada pasos que realices testea si puedes enviar y recibir correo.

testeas enviando atravez de telnet y el puerto 25. y si recibes revisando la carpeta new dentro de .maildir.

alguien me puede dar uan ayuda con lo siguiente, hasta ayer como mostre en el post anterior funcionaba bien la autentificacion. osea si no eras un usuario en la base de datos mysql o si no aceptabas el certificado ssl postfiz te daba el error de.

221 2.7.0 Error: I can break rules, too. Goodbye. 

pero ahora no, y deja pasar correos de forma anónima...

alguna ayuda??..

solo reinicie la maquina, pero en configuración no he tocado absolutamente nada...

----------

## kropotkin

hola denuevo, descomente la linea

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

y ahora vuelve a funcionar todo ok.

para que testen si si maquina no va a quedar al servicio de cualquier spamer.. testeanla con esta pagina http://www.abuse.net/relay.html

Saludos.

postfix lo tengo up hace menos de 12 horas y aqui el porque de que siempre tenemos que estar protejidos contra los malditos spamer.

```

>: Relay access denied; from=<Elijah_Angel951@ms1.hinet.net> to=<aircraft380@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:15:57 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: > 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircraft380@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:15:57 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircraft4741@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Elijah_Angel951@ms1.hinet.net> to=<aircraft4741@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:15:57 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: > 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircraft4741@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:15:58 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircrewgm2@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Elijah_Angel951@ms1.hinet.net> to=<aircrewgm2@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:15:58 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: > 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircrewgm2@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:15:58 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircute2000@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Elijah_Angel951@ms1.hinet.net> to=<aircute2000@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:15:58 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: > 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircute2000@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:15:59 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircyc@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Elijah_Angel951@ms1.hinet.net> to=<aircyc@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:15:59 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27060]: > 218-167-70-30.dynamic.hinet.net[218.167.70.30]: 554 5.7.1 <aircyc@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:16:25 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh7069@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Shane_Claire654@ms3.url.com.tw> to=<cjh7069@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:16:25 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: > NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh7069@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:16:26 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh7462@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Shane_Claire654@ms3.url.com.tw> to=<cjh7462@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:16:26 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: > NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh7462@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:16:26 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh77232@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Shane_Claire654@ms3.url.com.tw> to=<cjh77232@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:16:26 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: > NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh77232@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:16:27 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh7765@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Shane_Claire654@ms3.url.com.tw> to=<cjh7765@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:16:27 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: > NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh7765@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:16:27 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh8511@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Shane_Claire654@ms3.url.com.tw> to=<cjh8511@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:16:27 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: > NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh8511@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

Sep 18 13:16:27 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh87081461@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied; from=<Shane_Claire654@ms3.url.com.tw> to=<cjh87081461@yahoo.com.tw> proto=SMTP helo=<200.120.91.218>

Sep 18 13:16:27 kropotkinix postfix/smtpd[27054]: > NK219-91-68-252.adsl.dynamic.apol.com.tw[219.91.68.252]: 554 5.7.1 <cjh87081461@yahoo.com.tw>: Relay access denied

```

----------

## Magnum44

Mmm... ¿cómo se hace el test ese a través de telnet? En el howto ese no viene bien especificado, o bien yo soy corto (probablemente sea esto último). Esto es lo que me sale al hacer telnet:

```
# telnet localhost 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

                             
```

¿Qué se supone que tengo que escribir? y... ¡¿Cómo puñeta se sale del telnet?! con control+c no funciona!

----------

## kropotkin

HELO dominio.com

MAIL FROM: correo@corre.mail

RCPT TO: mail@correo.correo

Subject: blablabla

contenido asdf

.(con ese punto terminas el contenido)

QUIT

con eso testeas postfix atravez de telnet,

----------

## Magnum44

Nada, he probado lo que me dices, y no va, por lo menos no llega ningun mail. Revisando los logs me aparecen unos cuantos errores, pero no tengo ni idea de como solucionarlos:

```
Sep 23 06:25:50 bender postfix/smtpd[24314]: fatal: unsupported dictionary type: addr

Sep 23 06:25:51 bender postfix/master[9863]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 24314 exit status 1

Sep 23 06:25:51 bender postfix/master[9863]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Sep 23 06:26:15 bender postfix/qmgr[9870]: warning: connect to transport virtual?virtual_alias_domains= osdebreamo.com: No such file or directory
```

Me duelen los ojos...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Me duelen los ojos...

 

jeje, bievenidos al club. Yo ya he intentado esa guía en por lo menos tres oportunidades, nunca tuve exito todavía, seguramente a raiz de no entender el 100% de lo que estaba haciendo.

Yo necesibata email para mi dominio y lo necesitaba ya mismo, terminé pasando de tener mi propio mail server y usar el servicio de googleapps. Les comento por si alguno está en la misma que yo y necesita correo funcionando en poco tiempo.

Google brinda gratuitamente 100 cuentas de correo @tudominio.tld simil gmail, de 2gb de capacidad cada una y accesso pop3 cifrado, además de webmail personalizable con loguito y todo. Como opción es bastante interesante, tanto que hace como 6 meses de esto y todavía no me volví a meter con postfix (pero ya me voy a poner, no se inventa un MTA que me gane todavía)

Si les interesa: www.google.com/a <--- Yo uso la version small bussiness que es gratis.

Es cuestión de modificar el record MX de sus dns servers para que enrute a google y listo.

Ah! y al ser google, cero problemas con SPF.

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

yo segui la guia al pie de la letra, y por cada paso que realizaba, hacia pruebas de que todo funcionaba bien, ya que si se pasa un error,  uno sigue avanzando, más cuesta encontrarlo despues. este es mi segundo intento con postfix, el primero fu en debian y no me funciono lo de mysql, pero con esa guia (la en ingles, en español la vi un poco desactualizada) todo me funciono ok.

```

Sep 23 06:25:50 bender postfix/smtpd[24314]: fatal: unsupported dictionary type: addr 

```

eso parece un error de tipeo en alguna config.

```
Sep 23 06:26:15 bender postfix/qmgr[9870]: warning: connect to transport virtual?virtual_alias_domains= osdebreamo.com: No such file or directory
```

Tienes creada la carpeta /home/vmail/osdebreamo.com ??

debes cuidar también que el uid y el gid que tenga tu usuario y grupo vmail, sea el mismo que usas en la db de mysql.

----------

